# 4X2#1 vs 4X3#2



## richbogrow (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone know what the difference is between 4x3#1 and 4x3#2 in the HDTV setup. I am trying to get my SD channels to look better (different thread).

Has anybody got their SD channels looking good?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

4x3 #1: Is generally for hi-def 4:3 TVs. The 622 will send out an anamprphic image expecting the TV to create a letterbox.

4x3 #2: The 622 adds a letterbox to widescreen content for proper display on TVs that know nothing about widescreen.

I doubt this setting will have much effect on the picture quality of an SD channel on an HD TV.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

Not me. I am trying different things, though. Dish connected their dish to my old lines with another short run of cable up to the peak of the roof. I haven't inspected their outside work thoroughly so the cuplrit may be there. I'll try a shorter straight run to the 622 from the dish and see if that helps. Hard to believe the difference in PQ compared to D*. D* beats 'em hands down in my experience so far. I'd say E*s PQ is about 65% of what I had with D*. But, right now, I can't just blow off $199 for the privilege of saying I tried Dish. Have to wait a while and at least see if they improve.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The difference between 4x3#1 and 4x3#2 should be pretty apparent on a 4:3 TV when you display HD material. If you "need" #2 and have #1 selected, the HD material will be full screen height instead of letterbox. Try selecting the Help box on the screen where you choose between them for decent info. What you see when you have 480i (SD) material as the source (SciFi, USA, ...) will depend on your TV which connection on the TV you select to view it. Some 4:3 TVs will automatically display it full screen eventhough it is coming on an HDMI connection at 720p/1080i. Some 4:3 TVs will display it as a postage stamp instead. If you have a 16:9 TV and are trying to stretch 480i material to fill your screen, it probably doesn't look so good. If the source isn't 480i, but happens to be 4:3 aspect ratio it can be Zoom'd to Full Screen with some loss in PQ on a 4:3 TV.


----------



## richbogrow (Nov 13, 2006)

CABill said:


> The difference between 4x3#1 and 4x3#2 should be pretty apparent on a 4:3 TV when you display HD material. If you "need" #2 and have #1 selected, the HD material will be full screen height instead of letterbox. Try selecting the Help box on the screen where you choose between them for decent info. What you see when you have 480i (SD) material as the source (SciFi, USA, ...) will depend on your TV which connection on the TV you select to view it. Some 4:3 TVs will automatically display it full screen eventhough it is coming on an HDMI connection at 720p/1080i. Some 4:3 TVs will display it as a postage stamp instead. If you have a 16:9 TV and are trying to stretch 480i material to fill your screen, it probably doesn't look so good. If the source isn't 480i, but happens to be 4:3 aspect ratio it can be Zoom'd to Full Screen with some loss in PQ on a 4:3 TV.


I have a 16:9 HDTV. I seem to be getting the best picture on SD when the HDTV setup in the 622 is set to 1080i and 4x3#1. This also provides a good HD picture.
My TV is set to 16:9 mode and I either zoom or stretch the SD picture.


----------

